# Hunt Ohio Farms



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm just curious if anyone else has signed up for this? I have been on the list since its' inception(3 years I think), and have yet to receive the first email, or phone call. It sounds like a great program and should be beneficial to all parties involved!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nothing what so ever.


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

None here either


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

not a thing here...


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

haven't got a call from anybody yet.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I don't know of anyone that has received a call.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Networthy said:


> I'm just curious if anyone else has signed up for this? I have been on the list since its' inception(3 years I think), and have yet to receive the first email, or phone call. It sounds like a great program and should be beneficial to all parties involved!


Me too, and have never heard a peep.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

I asked about Coonhunting, not anything else, deer,rabbit, nothing and since so many farmers are having problems with **** and over population...... nothing, nada... 2 years now....


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I signed up like two years ago, I think it was. I haven't heard a thing about it, but I do remember when I signed up that it didn't show any properties had signed up.
It's been so long though, I don't remember if it was on their site or someone else's that showed no farmers had signed up, just a lot of hunters.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It seems it was a great idea that was never followed through with. Though I suspect any program that allows strangers onto someone&#8217;s property will be met with apprehension from the landowner. Too many bad experiences that can&#8217;t be forgotten. The program could be made to work, but it would take more DNR involvement to ease the landowners&#8217; minds, and therefore would cost too much money.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, thanks for the replies. In a way I'm kind of glad that it's not just me. I sure wish this would get up and running, I may send some emails to the parties involved to see whether this project has just been shoved to the back of the shelf. 
In the area where I live, there are farmers that are actually charging people to hunt, and that really chaps my butt.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I bet if we offered to lease there land our phones won't stop ringing.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello, 
I am writing you because you are listed as a party involved in the Hunt Ohio Farms program. 
It seems as though the program is having a hard time getting off the ground. I have been signed up for the program since the beginning and have yet to hear any reply from any farmers, so I posted in a forum that I'm associated with, ohiogamefishing.com, to see if anyone else has had any better luck. Unfortunately, all that have replied have had the same result as I.
I am sending this to offer my help, because I believe this is a beneficial program for all parties involved, and to see whether or not this program is still being supported.

It would also be nice to see a link somewhere one your web site to Hunt Ohio Farms.com.
Thank you,
Garett Kohlrieser


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Networthy said:


> In the area where I live, there are farmers that are actually charging people to hunt, and that really chaps my butt.


Better get used to it. It's actually the hunters that are offering to pay in most cases, and that gets the ball rolling for everyone else. Landowners who are having a tough time make payments on the land are now finding a way to bring in more money. I can't blame them, but I don't like it. Go to certain areas of Illinois and ask for permission and see what they say. Leasing has become out of hand because too many people have too much money, but not enough ambition.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Garett, you are correct. I too signed up and never got even 1 reply. When I called Columbus, nobody seems to have any answers. I think this website came as a result of the Ohio Farm Bureau complaining about too many deer. When the ODNR met with them this site resulted. In theory, its a great idea, but unfortunately we got to the root of the problem- lots of deer- lots of deer hunters- no access for us to hunt the deer. This site seems now more of a political move to throw the issue back to the OFBF. They scream for the State to allow more deer killed, yet they need to educate their farmers that allowing 1 or 2 hunters per year will not get the job done. WTU has no control over management of the hunt ohio farms site or access to the farmers. All we can do is support opening new lands and keeping the pressure on both side to work better together in interest of the hunters. Thanks for caring. Keep the buzz alive any way you can. Denny Malloy.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

...Maybe if they would refuse to give out nusiance permits to kill deer anytime to farmers that don't allow any hunting. There is a farmer close to me that gets 15 permits a year.. because of pine trees.. but refuses to allow a single hunter... what a shame. Most of the deer go to waste...
The permission slips they give out now releases the farmer from any liability... I have not had any trouble getting permits from farmers now to coonhunt...that should no longer be an issue


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Garett,

Thanks for the message and information. HuntOhioFarms is a great idea with a great program laid out. Unfortunately, very few farmers have gotten involved with it. I spoke with Mike Tonkovich (ODNR's deer biologist) in July and he said at that time there were 13,780 hunters signed up but only 126 farmers. The DNR even sent post cards to farmers with damage permits promoting the program. The program certainly got the attention of hunters but didn't pan out with farmers. Hopefully they can get more farmers involved because conceptually, it is the perfect program to get more hunters on to properties experiencing deer problems. It should be a win-win situation. 

Kip Adams
Certified Wildlife Biologist &
Director of Education & Outreach - Northern Region
Quality Deer Management Association
814-326-4023 (office)
570-439-5696 (cell)
[email protected]


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

G, I just got a reply back from odnr... over 13,000 hunters applied to hunt on website and only 100 landowners signed up... 130 hunters for every landowner... it appears there is more serious of an access issue in ohio than they thought... D

Dennis W. Malloy Jr.
WTU- Field Director- NE U.S. Territory
330-638-2825 -Office
330-507-9489 -Cell
1-866-WTU-DEER (toll free)
PO 703, Cortland, Ohio 44410
"Working for the American Tradition of Deer Hunting"
www.whitetailsunlimited.com


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

check Sunday's paper....as Tonkovich states....they are pulling the plug.....on this program


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That&#8217;s a shame, though not surprising. It was a nice idea, but was put into effect with seemingly no thought. The way it was set up, it was basically trying to get landowners to allow strangers to hunt&#8230; period. Anyone can place an add in the local paper to get people to hunt. Heck, they&#8217;d be over run with phone calls. Problem is, most landowners have been bit before, often by people they know. No one wants to allow a steady influx of strangers on their land. There needs to be some accountability and incentive for it to work. Another major hurtle is that a large portion of crop land is leased, not owned. Farmers are not allowed to grant hunting permission on land they don&#8217;t own, unless stated in the lease. Few leases around here are set up like that. I'm sure harleydan1956 didn't consider that before making his suggestion.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> That&#8217;s a shame, though not surprising. It was a nice idea, but was put into effect with seemingly no thought. The way it was set up, it was basically trying to get landowners to allow strangers to hunt&#8230; period. Anyone can place an add in the local paper to get people to hunt. Heck, they&#8217;d be over run with phone calls. Problem is, most landowners have been bit before, often by people they know. No one wants to allow a steady influx of strangers on their land. There needs to be some accountability and incentive for it to work. Another major hurtle is that a large portion of crop land is leased, not owned. Farmers are not allowed to grant hunting permission on land they don&#8217;t own, unless stated in the lease. Few leases around here are set up like that. I'm sure harleydan1956 didn't consider that before making his suggestion.


Trust me, I know about leasing. But the landowner that grows pine trees kills and lets lay 12-15 deer in his fields? But to allow 2-3 hunters on to use the meat? I had the same farm for 32 years til the owner passed away. Offer to park in the driveway by the house, let them see what they have killed, offer to call them when you are coming and what vehicle you are driving, MAKE them feel safe..... No-one is asking for a steady influx of strangers...... just a few steady hunters that are trustworthy... ever trust your kids to a babysitter? what made you decide to leave your flesh and blood with a stranger? I also have not had any problem getting permission to coonhunt.....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

harleydan1956 said:


> ever trust your kids to a babysitter? what made you decide to leave your flesh and blood with a stranger?


No, I never have. But that&#8217;s beside the point. 
You&#8217;re only relating to your one experience, but that doesn&#8217;t mean that it&#8217;s normal. It also doesn&#8217;t relate, at all, to what I mentioned about most crop land being leased and not owned. I understand your being bitter, but you aren&#8217;t really making much of an argument. I&#8217;m not too sure I understand the link to **** hunting permission.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Several years ago, one of the private lands I used to hunt was leased out by the owner for someone else to farm.
I got permission to hunt for that year, get out there in the woods adjacent to the farmland on opening day, only to have some guy I didn't know come up and tell me I had to leave. Hunting of the property wasn't allowed for any reason in the lease contract for farming. 
Boy was I miffed and so was the owner....who didn't read the lease, just had his lawyer go over it. He ended up getting out of the lease at the end of that year, but moved to Florida and sold the land a couple years later...to someone who doesn't allow hunters on property.
Last year when I ran into the new owner, he was complaining about deer doing so much damage to the land and crops, but still won't allow hunters in to help.
I'm guessing Hunt Ohio Farms had a lot of that going against them.


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

This program has been scraped, Only 125 farmers signed up and 14,000 hunters , So they pulled the plug, Family owned and family hunted everwhere anymore, You got to know someone , To bad it has come to this these days


----------



## at20' (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah money always seems to help. Nothing here either.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This program was an attempt by the ODNR to open up more land for hunters to access so they could kill off more of the deer. 

The Farm Bureau doesn't want to kill off all the deer. They want public land wiped out of deer so that the farmers can command top dollar for leasing. The ODNR is exacerbating the problem with the liberal bag limits and increased opportunity to kill. 

It would have been nice to see the ODNR tell the Farm Bureau to go jump in a lake since they didn't want to cooperate. However, instead the ODNR had new appointees at the top who are former Dept of Ag directors. So, expect more of the same for years to come. 

If crop damage was an issue we would see the crop damage permit requests going through the roof. Instead, those requests are steadily declining each of the past few years. Deer hunting is becoming a money game. I don't have much money so I'm out.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I signed up years ago also. And all I wanted to do was shoot groundhogs. No response whatsoever....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Claiming crop damage due to deer is just part of playing the federal dollars game. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

